# How much of each Chemical!?



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay so this may sound a really stupid question, but one I've always wondered about. When adding chemicals to my tank e.g. Water conditioner during water changes, it says to add say 10ml per 40L of water - does this mean i need to add just enough to treat the water i am adding in my bucket, or does it mean the total volume of my tank e.g 100Liters?

Stupid question I know, but I don't want to be wasting expensive chemicals / not putting enough in!

P.S. Any other tips would be greatly appreciated as I am fairly new to this whole thing


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

IF you mix de-chlorinator in bucket with new water then only as much as your replacing.If you placing replacement water in tank then adding de-chlorinator to tank add for tank volume.Make sense? Those are the directions as I understand for Prime.I mix in bucket as it's more economical and I feel accurate.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

You use enough water conditioner to condition the additional water added. So add enough condiitoner equivalent to the water your adding into the tank. You wouldn't condition your entire tank. I add the conditioner into the bucket before adding it to my tank. But if you do multiple trips, add a small amount to each bucket. 

The tap water conditioners are to remove chlorine in the water. By adding 5 gallons to a 50 gallon, you would treat with whatever treats up to 5 gallons.

EDIT: Coral, you and I are on fire today. I too use Seachem Prime for all my tapwater additions. Its better in terms of what it does than the competing brands. 

Like, 
*API Tap Water Conditioner*: Quickly removes chlorine, detoxifies heavy metals and neutralizes chloramines from tap water to make it safe for use in your aquarium.
*Seachem Prime*: The complete and concentrated conditioner for both fresh and salt water. It removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. Prime® converts ammonia into a safe, non-toxic form that is readily removed by the tank’s biofilter. It may be used during tank cycling to alleviate ammonia/nitrite toxicity. It detoxifies nitrite and nitrate, allowing the biofilter to more efficiently remove them. It will also detoxify any heavy metals found in the tap water at typical concentration levels. It also promotes the production and regeneration of the natural slime coat. Prime® is non-acidic and will not impact pH. Prime® will not overactivate skimmers. Use at start-up and whenever adding or replacing water.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a python to do water changes and treat the entire tank before water goes back in straight from the tap. I use Prime and buy it in 2 ltr bottles because I have so many tanks and its more econimical to use. And it does do what it says it does.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't use prime but am familiar with the directions.If you add water(even only 5 gallons) to the tank and then add de-chlorinator to tank as susankat just said you are supposed to treat whole tank volume.I question prime converting ammonia and it still registering on kits.I use Amquel and buy it by the gallon($35 about) last me a few months as I change between 35-70 gallons almost daily on fry tanks.I CHANGE WATER(understand iit's true).I actually worked alittle today too! My bad on brands(so many...) I use kordon novaqua plus


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The way I understand is that it blocks ammonia and nitrites, but also gives you a false reading as its still there but less harmful. I wouldn't suggest using it to replace cycling, but there are some locations that have some ammonia in thier water supply so you play it on the safe side. 

I also use Amquel + but basically in some of the smaller pleco tanks. To me it does take more. IE in a 20 gal long I use 2 teaspoons of amquel. In the same tank with prime. less than half that amount.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

susankat said:


> The way I understand is that it blocks ammonia and nitrites, but also gives you a false reading as its still there but less harmful. I wouldn't suggest using it to replace cycling, but there are some locations that have some ammonia in thier water supply so you play it on the safe side.
> 
> I also use Amquel + but basically in some of the smaller pleco tanks. To me it does take more. IE in a 20 gal long I use 2 teaspoons of amquel. In the same tank with prime. less than half that amount.


Precisely, as I know Prime, it detoxifies ammonia, nitrates/nitrites to be carried off by the carbon filtration system and biological filtration system. I've never used amquel so I cannot testify to that. But if it works, then hey!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I mistakenly listed wrong product in previous post;I use kordon Novaqua plus.Proper dose is 5 ml per 10 g.Idon't distrust prime but prefer gallon bottle due to volume of changes.I treat and pre heat 32 gallons everyday sometimes 3x aday(180 wc days).I also test my tap and clearly noticed the"FLUSHING WATER MAIN" signs this week,ugh!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I mistakenly listed wrong product in previous post;I use kordon Novaqua plus.Proper dose is 5 ml per 10 g.Idon't distrust prime but prefer gallon bottle due to volume of changes.I treat and pre heat 32 gallons everyday sometimes 3x aday(180 wc days).I also test my tap and clearly noticed the"FLUSHING WATER MAIN" signs this week,ugh!


I would do the same if I had the large amount of tanks like you! That stuff is NOT cheap and neither are the small quantities of Prime!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I buy 2ltr bottles of prime for 35.00 and it goes a long way.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

your a pretty good saleswoman susnkat.I just read more info on prime and direction say;5ml for 50 gallons.Therefore making it 5 times more powerful than novaqua,therefore 2L would equal 10L of novaqua at aprox. same price as 1 gallon of novaqua.2L is aprox..528 gallons so then 2L of prime is equal to 2.5 gallons of novaqua making novaqua 2.5 times more expensive for me.I already use syringe for exact measuring so I truely would benefit by switching.As I said before I have no problems with seachem and use/swear by Purigen and Phos gaurd so you win(your sponsors should promo you) I'll be switching next time I need to re-up.Thanks for convincing me!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol maybe I should go to work for seachem  I have been offered jobs as sales reps for some food companies.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> If you placing replacement water in tank then adding de-chlorinator to tank add for tank volume.


This is the best universal method. Hard to measure the small amount you need for a bucket and in some cases you'll end up using more. Just depends on how many buckets it takes to do your tank.


----------

